# New guy from Texas



## sparky123 (Jan 20, 2016)

View attachment 22655


I put this hive into some brood boxes with a queen excluder then a super on top. 
Should I move the honey to the supers now of wait till spring. I have a feeder in the bottom box with sugar water. Bees look happy

U-tube links

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uE8ihiYAlyA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6SVDHULfec


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! I'd ditch the queen excluder until Spring when the hive starts to build up quickly and your nectar flows start. If you get lots of cold weather and the cluster moves above the excluder, your queen will get left below it and die. Good luck this year.


----------



## sparky123 (Jan 20, 2016)

Good point about the excluder...
I didn't take any honey, there are five frames of it in the bottom boxes. When I started out I didn't have any supers. Should I move the honey to super frames and put them up top ?


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Do not give them more room than they need right now. They need the honey. If they are taking the sugar water then good. They still need the honey. Like Gary said, no excluder. They need the honey.


----------



## sparky123 (Jan 20, 2016)

Should I take away the super too ?, No body is in there, just empty frames with pieces of right-cell.


----------



## sparky123 (Jan 20, 2016)

I thought they were too crowded, so I split them a week ago. One hive has two brood boxes with empty super over excluder. One has one brood box with super over excluder. Both have bees building hive and filling honey cells.
Houston, Texas area....not too cold here.
wild hive had swarm cells


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 123! A good rule is when they have filled 70 to 80 percent of the frames with brood or food add more space. If the queen does not have room to lay she will be pushing for a new home. Crowded is good to defend against intruders and regulate the internal environment.


----------



## sparky123 (Jan 20, 2016)

I have two 10 frame boxes with 6 of them full of honey, I have seen the queen she told me she like the new home, lol
should I move the honey to a super when it gets warmer... what do they do after the eat the honey in the winter?, use it for brood?

also

There is some frames of empty black looking comb that they waxed in where I had rubber bands holding them in. Should I keep the dark comb??
thanks


----------

